# Big Coyotes



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Seen a picture taken this weekend of several very large coyotes close to Lost Creek. I would say wolves but there are none of them in Utah according to DWR.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

The DWR has acknowledged that wolves are here. They only say that no packs have established themselves here. Check out this link for more info:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/fact_sheets/wolves.pdf


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> The DWR has acknowledged that wolves are here. They only say that no packs have established themselves here. Check out this link for more info:
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/fact_sheets/wolves.pdf


And what is the magic number that defines a "pack" 6 or 7 ??? More than 10 less than 10

I will say no more but that article is incorrect.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

It is my understanding that a pack consists of multiple animals that establish a territory and breeding is ocurring. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

It wouldn't surprise me in the least if we found a pack or two running around.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

You are actually right Bullsnot. An established pack is formed by a breeding pair and subordinate members with an established/marked territory. The actual number of wolves is irrelevant. I got this from a National Geographic issue from 2010 that had an article on the wolf's rapid expansion and the political and economic impact they are having. It was for all intents and purposes leaning towards the pro-wolf side.


----------

